# Can-Am's new Accu-Just Flusher Head



## WeDoItAll (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi, has anyone heard about Can-Am's new drywall flusher head the Accu-Just Flusher head. My sons have been using it for a year and it saves them time and money.


https://www.facebook.com/washburn.fred/videos/10204634937028366/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If memory serves me I think Mudslingr did a video on it a while ago.


----------

